# ESB powercheck live updates on Outages



## corkrebel (18 Apr 2012)

Havent seen anything in the papers about this but an interesting Website from ESB, apps to follow apparently

https://www.esb.ie/esb-networks/powercheck/
[broken link removed]


----------

